# Craftsman Dovetail Fixture Kit #2576



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

My wife bought me this dovetail fixture at a yard sale. Looking through the accompanying guide, it appears that it is made specifically for Craftsman routers. It has plastic guide bushings that attach to the router base with screws; the base shown has three slots.

Having never used a dovetail fixture before, I was wondering if I can make this work with my Bosch 1617 router with its standard base. There is no reference to the size of the guide bushings but seems as though I could measure them with a caliper and see if there is a comparable size in my set of brass guide bushings. 

Does anyone have this kit? If so, have you figured out how to use it with other than a Craftsman router? Any advice/suggestions will be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

That's very common for the guide bushing for the OLD craftsman routers, but I'm sure you can use the adapter below with just a little rework and some washers to hole it in place...and use the PC type brass guides..

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1100-...f=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1229224669&sr=1-14
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1229224669&sr=1-3

The plastic ones do suck by the way 

====



jimcrockett said:


> My wife bought me this dovetail fixture at a yard sale. Looking through the accompanying guide, it appears that it is made specifically for Craftsman routers. It has plastic guide bushings that attach to the router base with screws; the base shown has three slots.
> 
> Having never used a dovetail fixture before, I was wondering if I can make this work with my Bosch 1617 router with its standard base. There is no reference to the size of the guide bushings but seems as though I could measure them with a caliper and see if there is a comparable size in my set of brass guide bushings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Without seeing what the jig looks like, I believe sears made a few different models. I do have a craftsmen dovetail jig. A normal 1/2" guide should still work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Here's a snapshot of the Craftsman dovetail jig with the guides 


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...fCMlA**.shcapp3205?modelNumber=2576&pop=flush

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...rtsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/00025393-00001.png

=====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

Yup, it's different than mine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yep it's old ,, I think it was made in the 70's or so... 

=====



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Yup, it's different than mine.


----------

